# Rainbow trout release



## troyfisherman97 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thinking about going fishing for some of the rainbow trout that the ODNR releases into lakes/ponds. Have never fished for trout before so I am looking for tips on how to go after these fish. I don't have a fly rod so that would not be an option for me.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd try Rooster tails, canned Corn under a bobber or Berkleys power bait.


----------



## hogtrman (May 13, 2012)

They seem to feed on bottom most of time. Use spinning gear, light line. Power bait or 1/6 oz. black rooster tail in line spinners have been good for me. I fly fish, but use my spinning gear for stocked trout.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

hogtrman said:


> They seem to feed on bottom most of time. Use spinning gear, light line. Power bait or 1/6 oz. black rooster tail in line spinners have been good for me. I fly fish, but use my spinning gear for stocked trout.



Yeah I was hoping to get the gf interested with these plants but wanted to do my best to get a good chance on getting into some fishies. I have done some trout fishing in streams and use UL gear with either drifted mealworms or float/fly rigs but I wondered how best to approach planted trout and how much that differed from the wild or holdover trout we see in rivers/streams


----------



## XChief (May 8, 2014)

Use Berkley Floating Power Bait on a #10 Egg hook with a small split shot about 12" to 14" from the hook. I used the Rainbow color. Toss it out and wait. I saw 10 caught in an hour, 5 caught in 20 min. and I caught 2, 1 was 12" and the other was 14" at Spring Lake in Bellbrook Ohio on December the 8th.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/album.php?albumid=3356&pictureid=18861

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/album.php?albumid=3356&pictureid=18860


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Try suspending minnows just off the bottom too. Not saying that all the stuff mentioned previously doesn't work( it is all proven!), but this is all I could get em to bite last year. Spent a bunch of money on powerbait, redworms, and a few different lures and the kids and I couldn't get bites on anything but minnows under floats near bottom or suspended just off bottom with a little bit of powerbait on a long straight shank hook with a sinker set 8-10" from hook. Imo a floating jig would've accomplished same results.

And even if you don't get a trout on em, there are a lot of other species who will just as readily munch em. I love "bonus" channels while targeting other species! Just throw the minnow on one line on the bottom, then use your second line to try whatever. Beat a lot of skunks this way. Good luck!


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Xcheif hit my go to starting point with the kids....simple stupid and it works....they usually catch as much as anyone, frequently more


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

Cat Mangler said:


> Try suspending minnows just off the bottom too. Not saying that all the stuff mentioned previously doesn't work( it is all proven!), but this is all I could get em to bite last year. Spent a bunch of money on powerbait, redworms, and a few different lures and the kids and I couldn't get bites on anything but minnows under floats near bottom or suspended just off bottom with a little bit of powerbait on a long straight shank hook with a sinker set 8-10" from hook. Imo a floating jig would've accomplished same results.
> 
> And even if you don't get a trout on em, there are a lot of other species who will just as readily munch em. I love "bonus" channels while targeting other species! Just throw the minnow on one line on the bottom, then use your second line to try whatever. Beat a lot of skunks this way. Good luck!


you could also use a mini marshmallow on the hook first and then hook the minnow right in the back of the dorsal fin.. the mini make them float off the bottom well


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't know what lake you're going to but... IF the lake has overhanging banks where not a lot of people have stomped put a doll fly (purple or pink) on a short leader and walk around the bank presenting the offering just outside the bank. I call it dinkin and dunkin. Those trout like to curl up inside those undercut banks and will aggressively attack anything just outside it. Oh yea, hold onto the pole firmly.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I've found the trout aren't too picky about food. I've caught many limits on waxworms, powerbait, and even on flies (nymphs) with the fly rod.

I usually check out where I see others are catching them and try to strike up a conversation to see what's working best for them.

A lot of people chum with corn where I fish, and after a week or so of people chumming the same area daily, that can be a real hot spot if you can get to it (I will NOT crowd in where someone else has set up unless I'm invited to join them!). A lot of the trout I catch at those places do have a stomach full of corn.  Usually fish those places with a bottom rig since the trout are looking on the bottom for food there.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone know if the Isabella or Adams lake plants are still happening today as planned? With sub freezing temps the past few days I wondered if they would stay on schedule


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Adams lake is postponed until March 18--- Not sure about Isabella
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

SamiFish said:


> Anyone know if the Isabella or Adams lake plants are still happening today as planned? With sub freezing temps the past few days I wondered if they would stay on schedule


 Due to the weather, Isabella has postponed the Trout stocking till next Friday.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Tom 513 said:


> Due to the weather, Isabella has postponed the Trout stocking till next Friday.



Aw shucks. That's a bummer. Channel cats it is!


----------

